# Work permit



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

hi, i just need some info about work permit,,, i m running some business here in sa,,,i have some guys working for me from other countries they use asylum,, so i just want to know how can i apply for them work permit?thanks


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

you need to comply with lots of requirements these days as a company to be able to to do that.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

tnx dear can u guide me which requirements


----------



## wale112 (Nov 29, 2016)

But is it a necessity that someone using an asylum obtains a permit again? Is it not stated on the asylum doc that one can work and study?


----------

